# Un sapin de Noël sous le soleil



## tomtom (5 Décembre 2003)

Notre ami Philito s'est expatrié au Chili pour rejoindre sa bien-aimée...

Il continue néanmoins a fréquenter les forums et le minichat,  nous donnant ici et là des nouvelles de ses aventures chiliennes.

Cette histoire d'amour valait bien un sujet, non. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alors pour pouvoir suivre le feuilleton de *"Philito au Chili"*, je l'invite , si il est d'accord, à partager avec nous ici ses aventures et à nous poster de temps en temps de chouettes photos


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2003)

Excellente idée tomtom ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Phil mérite bien à thread à lui tout seul ... et puis, il pourra y venir quand il voudra et se sentira un peu chez lui ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Très bonne idée! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salut à toi Philito, si tu passes par ici, vient nous donner des nouvelles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt!


----------



## nato kino (6 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Notre ami Philito s'est expatrié au Chili pour rejoindre sa bien-aimée...
> 
> Il continue néanmoins a fréquenter les forums et le minichat,  nous donnant ici et là des nouvelles de ses aventures chiliennes.
> 
> ...




Et pour les images, c'est  *ici*


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

Je ne dirais qu'une chose: "Hola Karen".


----------



## Philito (6 Décembre 2003)

Coucou a tous.... 

Merci TomTom, n oublie pas que l on doit fixer les details de l AES a Santiago !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Coucou WebO !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour celebrer cela, je vais aller changer mon profil, je crois étre plus ou moins sür de ne plus étre a Bruxelles pour le moment..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de toute facon a bientót pour de nouvelles photos !!!! Cette camera digitale possede un mode video, mhhhhhh ca vous dit ????? 

Desole pour le qwerty, mais il me manque plein de signes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A bientot !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirais qu'une chose: "Hola Karen".



Arf... j'étais justement sur le site et en voyant Karen, j'ai pensé à toi, je me suis dit, tiens Foguenne est pas encore passé.


----------



## Philito (6 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirais qu'une chose: "Hola Karen".



Attend que je marche sur tes plate-bandes toi.... Tu tomberais amoureux 300 fois par jour ici....

Surtout qu ici ce n est pas mal vu de fixer des gens, ca se fait partout !!!! Alors imaginer moi, blond, yeux bleus et peau angeliquement blanche..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Combien de regards je me ramasse a la journee, mais comme dirait ma chica: Ellan poden mirar, yo toco (je vous laisse vous amuser avec google pour celle la !!!!)

Allez mon profil et faut que je bosse !!!

Peace y amor !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Coucou a tous....
> Cette camera digitale possede un mode video, mhhhhhh ca vous dit ?????
> 
> A bientot !



Un peu que ça dit !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a une prise son aussi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pas grave sinon, des images qui bougent, c'est déjà bien.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> (...) Attend que je marche sur tes plate-bandes toi.... Tu tomberais amoureux 300 fois par jour ici....
> 
> Surtout qu ici ce n est pas mal vu de fixer des gens, ca se fait partout !!!! Alors imaginer moi, blond, yeux bleus et peau angeliquement blanche.....
> 
> ...



Arf... plates-bande... faut faire attention à ce qu'on dit avec Paul... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 Ça tombe bien moi qui suis aussi blond aux yeux bleus... faut que je descende du côté de Santiago un de ces quatre... en m'arrêtant au Pérou avant quand même.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Attend que je marche sur tes plate-bandes toi.... Tu tomberais amoureux 300 fois par jour ici....



Héhé, je n'en doute pas.


----------



## bebert (6 Décembre 2003)

Superbe ces photos pleines de soleil et de chaleur !


----------



## macmarco (6 Décembre 2003)

Hola Philito !


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ... mais comme dirait ma chica: Ellan poden mirar, yo toco (je vous laisse vous amuser avec google pour celle la !!!!)


babelfish : Ellan prunes to watch, I I touch


j'espère que tu ne montres pas tes prunes à tout le monde ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> babelfish : Ellan prunes to watch, I I touch
> 
> 
> j'espère que tu ne montres pas tes prunes à tout le monde ...



Non, il y tient comme à la prunelle de...


----------



## Philito (6 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois philito : _tu l'as *ton tradada* !!_



Ben oui, mais j'ai l'impression de m'être fait un peu forcé la main, non.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Encore des chouettes photos.... mais ce sera une jolie page pour la fin du week-end.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un peu de patience.... Et bientot du surf.... hop dans le Pacifique.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon coucou Bebert, MacMarco, WebO et tous les autres aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez un piti café devant un joli coucher de soleil.... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 cyou soon


----------



## macelene (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais j'ai l'impression de m'être fait un peu forcé la main, non....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je profite de tes deux messages pour basculer dans ton thread à toi et Karen.....
Bon café, hasta pronto amigos ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> Creo que es manana, pero por la noche, pues te deja un poco tiempo por llegar !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Bueno, d'acuerdo , pero el supongo con Rob, no sea una idea estupendo,no se  porque , pero me parece que ya viennen de tener un nino ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, y no soy la madre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Un viaje para disfrutar se hace solo .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (broma...)
de verdad, mira a los precios, si a caso...

Buen dia, (cuantas  horas de diferencia entre Chilé y francia ??)


Hasta temprano..


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais j'ai l'impression de m'être fait un peu forcé la main, non....



le fameux coup du pied dans la porte... on est engagé et hop on ne peut plus reculer .. alors même qu'on sait qu'on est libre de décider ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bravo Tomtom ! La relève est assurée !


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je profite de tes deux messages pour basculer dans ton thread à toi et Karen.....
> Bon café, hasta pronto amigos ..



Bueno nina, merci de venir ici, je dois avouer que je suis assez perdu aussi maintenant avec deux threads sur les bras....

Karen, c'est la meilleure amie de mi chica (la gisella), no son las mismas.... karen esta casado con uno amigo mio de Belgica y se vuelve por alli al principio de enero.... Yo me quedo aqui con mi chilenita.... Mira las fotos de cuando he llegado y la de la Karen.... Voy a poner una foto de nosotros tres !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bueno, d'acuerdo , pero el supongo con Rob, no sea una idea estupendo,no se  porque , pero me parece que ya viennen de tener un nino .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si lo se, pero es porque en el otro thread si miras, Rob me propone de venir tambien.... (vees que hace como mezcla de tener dos tragados ! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No he dicho nada de vosotros dos que estais una pareja, podeis tomar el avion juntos, que habeis echo por el pasado en un tragado de tapotadas no me interesse !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Un viaje para disfrutar se hace solo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora un poco volado por hacerlo, pero luego seguro que miro por vosotros !!! 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Buen dia, (cuantas  horas de diferencia entre Chilé y francia ??)



4 horas !!! aqui son las 22.14, por francia son las dos y pico de la manana !!!



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hasta temprano..



Claro ! Fotos lunes normalmente, aqui es feriado en Chile !!!!


----------



## Philito (7 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le fameux coup du pied dans la porte... on est engagé et hop on ne peut plus reculer .. alors même qu'on sait qu'on est libre de décider ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben oui, c'est malin !!! Bon je vais pas trainer, je met des photos en ligne lundi.... Il semblerait que St Nicolas il passe pas au Chili, moi je dis que St nicolas c'est une tapette comparé au Père Noël !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci Tomtom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Bon bon dimanche à tous !!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, c'est malin !!! Bon je vais pas trainer, je met des photos en ligne lundi.... Il semblerait que St Nicolas il passe pas au Chili, moi je dis que St nicolas c'est une tapette comparé au Père Noël !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas si St Nicolas est une tapette, mais le traducteur de Sherlock... Hummm !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












> _
> Bon nina, merci de venir ici, je dois avouer que je suis assez perdu
> aussi maintenant avec deux threads sud les bras....
> Karen, c'est la meilleure amie de ma fille (la gisella), ne sont pas
> ...


----------



## macelene (7 Décembre 2003)

Infernal, ce traducteur, pfff......
n'importe quoi !!!!












 ça vaut son pesant d'Or...

Mais si tu veux Nato, je peux volontier te le faire en "simultané"


----------



## nato kino (7 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Infernal, ce traducteur, pfff......
> n'importe quoi !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas contre un sous-titrage, et pas en suédois hein !!


----------



## Philito (8 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Infernal, ce traducteur, pfff......
> n'importe quoi !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



ah ouaissss la traduction.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ouilleouille.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon toi Helene, je suppose que tu as compris.... Mais la traduction permet de comprendre la majeure partie.... enfin je pense....

Aujourd'hui, hop au marché de Vio Vio, grand marché informatique en plein air du week end, beaucoup de cds piratés et du matos pour beaucoup moins cher (neuf hein !!!) que dans les magasins, on va voir ce que cela donne.... Y aura des photos je suppose aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je phil moi.... à bientot !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Abrazo a todos !!!


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ah ouaissss la traduction....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonne balade Phil, et à plus tard pour de nouvelles aventures.
Je me fais fort de mettre la traduc des échanges, pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas !!!!

Ferait un compte rendu à Nato, pas de soucis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Recuerdos de Francia a Gisela y tus companeros !!!!


----------



## Philito (9 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bonne balade Phil, et à plus tard pour de nouvelles aventures.
> Je me fais fort de mettre la traduc des échanges, pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas !!!!
> 
> Recuerdos de Francia a Gisela y tus companeros !!!!



Coucou Helene et tout le monde....

encore une série de photos en ligne.... un peu de soleil pour tout le monde..... http://homepage.mac.com/philitoz/PhotoAlbum3.html

Bon sinon hier, ce fut une bonne ballade.... un marché qui ressemble beaucoup à la Batte (pour les liégeois)....

Mais j'ai quand même dû me rendre compte que tout le monde n'est pas buena onda et que partout il faut faire gaffe...

Après le marché, on va avec Chica prendre la micro pour retourner au centre, moi je monte avec mes 300 pesos pour payer le chauffeur... à cette heure et surtout après le marché, plein de gens essayent de monter dans le bus... à un moment, je me rends compte que Chica, demande à un couple derrière elle de lui passer quelque chose, je ne comprends pas trop bien ce qu'il se passe, pour moi elle essayait d'aider les gens à monter quelque chose dans le bus.... puis je me rends compte que quelque chose ne va pas...

Tiene tu papelera, me dit chica (elle a ton porte feuille), merde.... vérification de mon sac, ouvert.... ahhhhhh

vite descendre du bus.... bien sûr le couple nie.... non, on ne l'a pas.... l'attitude de la femme avait déjà changé depuis que j'avais descendu.... Finalement, après avoir dit que j'avais tout mes papiers là dedans et que sans ça, je ne savais rien faire ici, elle sort mon porte feuille de son corsage et me le rend contre son gré... Et au mec de me dire, puedes agredescarla de volvertelo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tu pourrais la remercier de te le rendre) que ?!*!?  ils voulaient de l'argent.... on est vite parti... jusqu'à l'arrêt suivant, on avait raté le bus... mais bon... plus de peur que de mal.... après quelque chose comme ça.... et ben on reste tremblant un bon moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus de peur que de mal....

Je crois que j'ai eu beaucoup de chance pour cette fois-ci... et j'ai bien appris, hier j'ai passé mon temps à séparer le contenu de mon porte feuille dans tous mon sac, cartes de banque, carte de metro et l'argent le disperser entre le porte feuille, les poches du sac et toujours en avoir sur soi-même....


----------



## alfred (9 Décembre 2003)

il ne te reste plus qu'à cacher tes pesos dans ton string.

salut phil,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




très sympa tes photos, j'aime beaucoup. 

devine quoi, je vais peut-être changer encore d'agence.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si, si.
sinon, mon pote beru qui s'est fait virer de son appart et toi qui est parti au chili, je n'ai plus de voisins.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zut je connais rien en espagnol. ah si, hasta la vista ou qq chose comme ça.


----------



## Philito (9 Décembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> il ne te reste plus qu'à cacher tes pesos dans ton string.
> 
> salut phil,
> 
> ...



ouaissss Alfred, t'es venu jusqu'ici.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci pour les photos... déjà d'autres dans la boîte, rahhh ça me fait râler l'EOS 300D de Mackie.... (heu les gars, j'arrive vraiment plus à lire le thread de l'AES belge vu le nombre impressionant de photos que vous y avez taper !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'suis en 56k mwoa) le sony cyber shot n'a pas de zoom... (désolé pour la parenthèse....) bientot une série quatre.... 

et quoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 tu changes encore d'agence.... ???? nonnnnnnn tu vas où.....? et comment Béru s'est encore fait virer de son appart' ????? va falloir lui acheter un casque au graçon non....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon on reste quelques mois ici... et on revient passer un été en Belgique de toute façon !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et sinon pas hasta la vista, ça veut dire adieu.... (schwarzennegger peut le dire si il veut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) plutôt hasta pronto (à bientôt !!!!)






plus tard je vous raconterais l'histoire de Antonio Rios qui est un peu le Jonnhy Halliday ici de la cumbia.... et je fais son site.... yipee !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Content que tu passes par ici Alfred, sinon bonne merde dans cette nouvelle agence si tu changes.... la suite par email je suppose.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 bon oui... je crois que finalement c'est chouette d'avoir son thread, on y invite qui on veut.... on peut mettre de la musique, merci tomtom !!! Chouette aussi les photos que j'ai pu voir de l'AES, vivement demain l'adsl au boulot !!!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Décembre 2003)

Puisque tu as dit ça dans un autre tradada, j'en profite pour te remonter le sapin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Philito dans un autre tradada a dit:
			
		

> Ohhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne serai pas là la semaine prochaine, alors, svp, ne laissez pas ce tradada plonger dans les profondeurs du Bar.


----------



## Philito (12 Décembre 2003)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as dit ça dans un autre tradada, j'en profite pour te remonter le sapin
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Merci Jean-imarc !!!! Bon va falloir que je me mette a bosser.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A tantot


----------



## Philito (15 Décembre 2003)

Pfiououuuuuuuu, dernier thread de la page..... encore un nouveau sujet ou quelqu'un qui faisait une remontée pirate d'un sale vieux sujet.... et j'étais bon pour la page deux.... arghhhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Bon sur ce.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


nouvelle série de photos en ligne..... spécialement pour vous et en particulier pour les 'tis belges qui me tiennent à coeur: Anne, Paul et Sylvia, Alfred et theBig... en espérant que cela vous permette de comencer la semaine en beauté... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (Einqui petite mention pour toi.... enfin j'ai pu quitter Santiago et son bordel ambiant pour les collines avoissinantes.... j'attend tes photos urbaines de Tokyo !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Woaw... aujourd'hui on a pu quitter enfin un peu la ville et qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien.... après avoir passé la soirée chez des amis jusqu'à quatre heures du mat et avoir dormi là car plus de micros à cette heure.... lever dix heures du mat et direction chez nous (ou plutot casa de belle maman....) préparer de quoi picniquer, à boire en suffisance.... direction San Bernardo y su cero (bon les ceros ce ne sont ni des montagnes, ni des collines, entre les deux.... si quelqu'un a la traduction de ce que c'est en français.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça me ferait plaisir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) une quarantaine de minutes en micro et nous voilà au pied de cette grande route (4 km à pied ça use les souliers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).... qui nous mène au cero.... en fait je voulais y aller car il y a là les derniers vestiges incas qui subsistent au Chili.... mais arrivé en haut ce ne sont que des ruines, on devine le tracé de la ville, mais jamais plus de 30 cm de murs visibles (je viens de me rendre compte que j'y ai même pas mis une photo des ruines de la dernière cité inca, sorry.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ).... finalement, on a décidé de tracer toute la crête qui relie les différents ceros entre eux.... quatre heure de marche plus tard (et je ne sais pas combien de kilomètres) et tellement de vues de Santiago en tête.... on est arrivés à notre point de départ.... woaw.... qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien de sortir du bruit, aller au calme.... picniquer avec cette impression d'être seuls au monde face à la cordillière, observer les aigles qui s'amusent à jouer avec le vent, à planer, remonter, piquer.... un pur bonheur.... on a dormi tout le chemin du retour dans la micro qui nous a ramené à la réalité de la capitale chilienne.... on est un peu épuisé.... mais tellement mieux.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quelques petites photos pour essayer de vous faire partager ce que l'on a pu voir... mais ça ne transmet pas une fraction de ce que l'on peut voir de là-haut.... 

(et ce putain d'idisk qui me laisse toujours pas éditer le titre de la série ni de la description.... rahhhhh faudrait mettre à jour panther.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Bon, on est tout les deux morts là.... j'entends que chica est en train de regarder la guerre des étoiles à la télé.... (c'est surtout le texte de Chewbacca qui m'a permis la déduction....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais me joindre à elle por la guerra de las estrellas....

Bonne semaine à tous.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On se retrouve demain alors.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Por Elena y Sylvia.... un abrazo fuerte con carino.... mas espanol luego o por msn.... es que por el momento, casi nunca utiliso el ichat... solo msn, es mas facil para mi ademas que utiliso un pc en mi trabajo..... si me los pidais, no hay problema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Buenas noches y hasta pronto !!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Décembre 2003)

Hola, todos en Santiago, 
mucho placer de leer tantas noticias. Los alrededores de Santiago son incredibles, parecen muy verde todo.
Bueno, mirando por "Los cerros": monticule, mamelon, en traduction littérale coteau, colline, tertre.....






 las fotos me leja con un gusto de viajar de nuevo, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Tengo que encontrar "El Principe azul" para que me lleva con su caballo blanco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, 
bueno a parte de eso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
vengo de ir a ver mi Idisk, todo fonctiona bien.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puede ser que no hagas algo,.....no se....






 Hace tres veces que intento de hablarte por Ichatt, pero no contestas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no se que passa...
Tu pseudo cual es ???? puedes ver el mio en mi "profil"

Entonces hasta pronto en el Ichatt, podriamos hacer un salon especial Santiago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bueno, hasta pronto abrazo fuerte con carino, tambien...


----------



## Silvia (16 Décembre 2003)

Macelene a raison, lorsqu'on lit ce que tu écrits ça fait voyager. 
J'espère avoir un jour l'occasion de visiter l'Amérique du sud et voir par moi-même toutes ces belles choses. En attendant c'est déjà génial de visiter à travers tes photos et tes récits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Un grande abrazo fuerte a ti tambien


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Macelene a raison, lorsqu'on lit ce que tu écrits ça fait voyager.
> J'espère avoir un jour l'occasion de visiter l'Amérique du sud et voir par moi-même toutes ces belles choses. En attendant c'est déjà génial de visiter à travers tes photos et tes récits
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Silvia. Je sais pas si tu as déjà vu mes *photos* du Pérou et de la Bolivie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+

Olivier


----------



## macelene (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hello Silvia. Je sais pas si tu as déjà vu mes *photos* du Pérou et de la Bolivie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elles sont superbes, si j'avais su... je t'aurais confié une mission à Lima....
Mais on attendra le prochain vol ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Surtout que j'aimerais bien y retourner...


----------



## Philito (16 Décembre 2003)

Hola macelena !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si todo es incredible que se puede ver de alli..... tan verde en todos lados, me cambia mucho de Belgica (el pais plano) bueno me gusta la traducion parecido a una teta !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







No creo que es necesario el principe azul por viajar, depende de ti.....  Por el Idisk, no se siempre.... tengo que areglarlo pero por el momento, me da la possibilidad de poner rapidemente fotos en la red sin preocuparme, bueno no hay titulo, pero es que no me deja cambiar los, no puedo selecionar nada del texto.... pues lo dejo asi, supongo que puedo cargar las paginas y modifiarlo directamente en el codigo, pero me roda por el momento.... pues..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un abrazo, mas fotos para hacervos viajar mas..... vamos a salir realmente de Santiago ahora.... y por el Ano Nuevo en ValParaiso, me dicen aqui que las colores de Santiago no son nada al lado de este pueblo de mar.... a ver, mas colores van a venir pues !!!!

Un buen dia a ti.....


----------



## Philito (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hello Silvia. Je sais pas si tu as déjà vu mes *photos* du Pérou et de la Bolivie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis Oli, soit c est moi qui qi qbuse de substances droguiques quand j etais en Belgique ou toi tu as ramene ce peti sachet avec des feuilles.... mais quand j ai ete voir tes photos, il n y avait jamais dix series.... tu sais me rassurer et me dire que tu en qs rajoute beaucoup depuis s il te plait.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis persuade que celles du machu pichu n y etait pas, je m en serais rappelle, c est un reve pour moi d aller la bas (n empeche que le nombre de touristes qui trainent dans la ville, me rebutent un peu depuis....)

Tellement d endroits a voir et si peu de temps.... Il me reste a accomplir comme reve, Buenos Aires, le Bresil (mais pas Rio je crois) et le Machu Pichu, mais sinon c est vrai qu ici c est tellement vaste le Chili, que les gens passent leurs vacances dans le pays.... et ici je n ai encore rencontre personne qui a voyage aucx deux extremites du pays et qui peut pretendre le connaitre entierrement..... 

(j echange touches apostrophes et e accents contre mes ñ ¿ ¡ í á, je m en sers jamais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca reste lisible quand meme non..... si ca continue, je crois que je vais finir par rendre mackie jaloux..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bonne journee a tous.... ici ca commence a chauffer.... fini fraicheur du matin


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Dis Oli, soit c est moi qui qi qbuse de substances droguiques quand j etais en Belgique ou toi tu as ramene ce peti sachet avec des feuilles.... mais quand j ai ete voir tes photos, il n y avait jamais dix series.... tu sais me rassurer et me dire que tu en qs rajoute beaucoup depuis s il te plait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, il me semble que toutes ces photos y étaient depuis le début. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour le petit sachet, ce sont des feuilles de Coca. Je ne les ai finalement pas ramenées en Europe (je voulais m'épargner d'éventuels problèmes aux aéroports...). Ici, la Coca est considérée, à tort, comme une drogue par la Convention de Vienne. Ces feuilles se machent en général. Les mineurs les utilisent pour se couper l'appétit, ainsi ils peuvent, malheureusement, travailler encore plus, pour un salaire toujours aussi misérable. J'ai par contre bu beaucoup de Mate de Coca. C'est un thé à base de feuille de Coca, et ça j'en ai ramené quelques sachets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça soigne différents maux parait-il, entre autre, le mal d'altitude.

Pour revenir à la feuille de Coca, elle n'a pas grand chose à voir avec le produit final, la cocaïne qui nécessite tout un processus chimique compliqué pour arriver à l'état de drogue. 

Je vous en met un petit sachet?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ici, la Coca est considérée, à tort, comme une drogue par la Convention de Vienne.








 encore heureux .. c'est pas du chocolat ...

Forcément que ca sert pour couper l'appétit (quand on a rien à bouffer) mais ca sert surtout de drogue tout simplement, car c'en est une.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> encore heureux .. c'est pas du chocolat ...
> 
> Forcément que ca sert pour couper l'appétit (quand on a rien à bouffer) mais ca sert surtout de drogue tout simplement, car c'en est une.



Tiens voilà Finn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne sois pas si catégorique et documente toi sur la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je connais suffisamment le problème pour avoir visité le Pérou et la Bolivie. La misère existe (partout dans le monde), mais on crève rarement de faim là-bas, rassure-toi. Beaucoup de paysans vivent des plantations de Coca et pas pour faire de la cocaïne... Cette feuille fait partie de la culture de ses civilisations depuis des siècles et des siècles. Elle est utilisée comme remède par ces peuples. 

La feuille de coca n'est pas une drogue, ne mélangeons pas tout. La hoja de coca no es droga! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une recherche sur Google t'éclaircira...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> La feuille de coca n'est pas une drogue, ne mélangeons pas tout. La hoja de coca no es droga!



on peut l'assimiler au tabac à chiquer et/ou priser chez nous?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on peut l'assimiler au tabac à chiquer et/ou priser chez nous?



Là je ne sais pas. Je ne connais pas trop le tabac à chiquer. Pourquoi le prend-t-on? 

Quelques infos sur la coca *ici* et *là*.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je ne sais pas. Je ne connais pas trop le tabac à chiquer. Pourquoi le prend-t-on?
> 
> Quelques infos sur la coca *ici*.



c'était utilisé à la place de la cigarette il y a une cinquantaine d'années
peut-être pour des raisons de coût


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Décembre 2003)

c'est bien ce que je dis : c'est une drogue car il y a un état de dépendance en plus des effets anti-fatigue provoqués par la prise de la coca.

En outre, je n'ai nullement dit que les habitants cocainomanes..euh cocufiés euh.. cocaifiés mourraient de faim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relis mon post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il y a certes une partatique culturelle de la prise de coca, mais celà n'en fait pas moins ce qu'elle est : un psychotrope (puissant qui plus est : hallucinogène etc .. ) dont l'un des principes actifs est un alcaloïde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_tout comme l'alcool et le tabac en France_ 
je ne fais donc aucun amalgame (je ne mélange pas coca et cocaïne).



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens voilà Finn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et voilà ce que c'est de faire du _coping_








JE ne suis pas catégorique et je connais plutôt bien la question.


Ce qui doit être dit est dit.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Tout est dans la dose... chaque médicaments est une drogue... suffit d'en prendre la bonne quantité... 



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> (...) JE ne suis pas catégorique et je connais plutôt bien la question. (...)



Eh bien, on dirait pas.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans la dose... chaque médicaments est une drogue... suffit d'en prendre la bonne quantité...



certes m'enfin vu les doses prises ..


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> certes m'enfin vu les doses prises ..



Tu ne comprends rien à rien décidément, ou tu es borné... Prends un avion et va sur place, parle avec la population. C'est la meilleure façon de s'informer.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, on dirait pas.



plait-il ?

pousse donc ton explication plus loin


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ?
> 
> pousse donc ton explication plus loin



C'est expliqué plus haut, et dans Google également.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne comprends rien à rien décidément, ou tu es borné... Prends un avion et va sur place, parle avec la population. C'est la meilleure de s'informer.



L'observation subjective n'est hélas pas la meilleure façon de s'informer. Là tu te trompes tout d'abord. Ca c'est du mauvais journalisme qui dit qui va sur le terrain? je ne nie pas qe tu aies vu des choses, que tu te soit accoutumé à la culture, que c'est dans les moeurs et tout et tout, seulement nier que c'est une drogue c'est etre aveugle ou con. oui.

Les doses prises quotidiennement sont relativement élevé (l'accoutumance est rapide d'où une prise plus élevée afin d'obtenir les mêmes effets).

N'ayant pas envie d'entacher le sujet de Philito (ou du moins en son honneur) et par respect pour lui) fiinalement j'efface ma longue explication puisque je parle à un sourd.

On peut avoir vu quelque chose, mais ne rien savoir.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

J'ai vu que tu avais édité ton message...

L'alcool est-il une drogue? Vaste débat... Nombreux sont ceux qui aiment boire et apprécient le vin, sans pour autant être alcoolique. C'est pareil pour la coca.

Pareil également pour le chanvre que l'on trouve dans toute sorte de produits (bière, pain, etc.). Le chanvre a d'ailleurs une efficacité médicale reconnue... Le tout est de ne pas en abuser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir aux mineurs de Bolivie, ils sont exploités depuis une dizaine d'années depuis que l'Etat s'est désengagé des mines (elles ne rapportent plus). Ces dernières appartiennent à des corporations. Les conditions de travail sont déplorables, les pioches et le travail à mains nues ont remplacé les machines mécaniques, tout se fait à la main et à la dynamite avec les dangers que l'on sait, les mineurs ne gagnent quasiment rien et passent leurs journées au fond du trou pour un salaire misérable... En 1996, un mineur a pu toucher ses indemnités de retraite: ça a fait la une des journaux, aucun mineur n'avait pu les toucher avant... Ils meurent tous avant de pouvoir toucher leur maigre pécule.

Les mines de Potosi:


----------



## Philito (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon, fini oui maintenant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Les deux dehors !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oui, oui au fond a gauche.... voilà !!!! (faites gaffe en plus j'ai un azerty maintenant !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Non mais je fais quoi moi, je préviens qui, quand c'est deux modos qui se battent dans mon thread, plus qu'une solution: FOGUENNNNNNEEEEEE, ils sont en train de remplir mon thread de drogues.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sylvia, si tu passes par ici avant ton monsieur.... tu lui dit qu'il vienne taper les doigts de Finn et WebO (oui j'ai commencé par une boutade.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bon un des deux me fait plaisir et me fait une descente anti-drogues ici, vu que vous en avez la capacité !!!! allez hop et que ça brille (ce message aussi tant qu'on y est....) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non mais.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On me donne mon premier thread a moi tout seul et voilà !!!!


----------



## Silvia (17 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hello Silvia. Je sais pas si tu as déjà vu mes *photos* du Pérou et de la Bolivie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je dis simplement MAGNIFIQUE et SUPERBE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'adore toutes tes photos et elles confirment mon idée de vouloir voir un jour tous ces peuples, ces civilisations et ces paysages. 
Merci


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon, fini oui maintenant !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé. Silvia vient de m'appeler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, les deux modos, c'est pas bientôt fini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai envie de donner mon point de vue mais je ne le donnerais pas ici. Quoi que.
Il me semble que comme pour toute chose, ce n'est que rarement tout blanc ou tout noir.

Weboliver, je viens de revoir tes photos et j'ai miss Silvia qui, déjà motivée par les photos de Philito me crie "viens, viens, on va visiter un pays d'Amérique du sud..."
Je veux bien mais pour l'année de mes trente ans (2004), je voulais partir au Canada.


----------



## Silvia (17 Décembre 2003)

Message effacé par Silvia


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Webo et Finn, je vois que vous ne vous entendez pas sur ce sujet. Je crois que ce thread n'est pas l'endroit idéal pour en discuter.
> Je vous encourage à continuer en privé si vous le souhaiter.
> 
> 
> ...



Nous avons exposé chacun nos arguments... donc pour moi le débat est clos... Je suis prêt à en parler en privé avec ceux que ça intéresse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Continuons ce thread sur sa lancée initiale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour tes compliments pour mes photos, Silvia.


----------



## Philito (17 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Message effacé par Silvia



Trop tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu serais pas modo par procuration toi..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci Sylvia !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bon que tout continue dans la joie et la bonne humeur.... quelqu'un una pina colada, des empanadas, un helado....


----------



## Philito (17 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Weboliver, je viens de revoir tes photos et j'ai miss Silvia qui, déjà motivée par les photos de Philito me crie "viens, viens, on va visiter un pays d'Amérique du sud..."
> Je veux bien mais pour l'année de mes trente ans (2004), je voulais partir au Canada.



mais non, le Canada c'est dans le Nord, ça n'a rien à voir.... viendez vers le bas..... je doute que l'accueil canadien soit comparable à celui que l'on expérience ici.... (et c'est plutot sirop d'érable plutot..... )

Maintenant si vous voulez voir l'été, autant venir en bas en hiver (de chez nous) et de profiter de l'été pour visiter le Canada (ouuuuu le présupposé.... bon c'est vrai que moi et le froid ça fait dix milliards..... on est en train de négocier avec chica, de ne plus voir pendant quelques années l'hiver..... suffit de changer d'hémisphère au bon moment, maintenant je dois me résoudre à admettre que le froid plait à ecrtaines personnes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 bon mais pour le snowboard, faudra trouver une solution..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Philito (23 Décembre 2003)

Bon, vous en aviez révez (pour certains qui me demandent la suite en tout cas)..... je l'ai fait, cinquième série de photos...... 






Bon disons que quand j'entend certains rêver de neige..... moi je serais fou d'encore y rêver...... photo prise le 21 décembre, et ici depuis que je suis au Chili, toujours pas une goutte de pluie.... et on m'assure que cela est tout à fait probable que je n'en vois pas une goutte avant mars ou avril..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ouaisss chouette..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Pichilemu un pur bonheur... je crois que moi et chica on a la même idée, pourquoi se forcer à vivre dans cette capitale surpeuplée qu'est Santiago quand existent des coins de paradis comme Pichilemu..... ça ferait pas mal de changements et de choses à régler..... mais on va voir..... surf le matin, boulot par internet l'aprèm et fête les soirs..... le rêve quoi.... A SUIVRE.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon je vous laisse pour l'instant..... joyeux Noël à tous !!!!


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Pichilemu un pur bonheur... je crois que moi et chica on a la même idée, pourquoi se forcer à vivre dans cette capitale surpeuplée qu'est Santiago quand existent des coins de paradis comme Pichilemu..... ça ferait pas mal de changements et de choses à régler..... mais on va voir..... surf le matin, boulot par internet l'aprèm et fête les soirs..... le rêve quoi.... A SUIVRE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben ça traîne pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Joyeux noël aussi à tous les deux !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_il a toujours rien apporté le facteur ? _


----------



## tomtom (23 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça traîne pas !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben si ça continue il va apporter un tomtom le facteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, mais, c'est fini d'étaler son bonheur comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment j'avais qu'a pas ouvrir ce tread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*Bonne Fêtes sous le soleil et que celui qui se trouve dans vos coeurs ne fasse jamais place à la pluie (même pas en mars-avril) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Philito (23 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça traîne pas !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben non, pourquoi on trainerait..... on va pas attendre quatre ans pour améliorer son bonheur.... non....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  c'est là, c'est juste à côté et c'est possible..... samedi, il y a des soldes de combinaisons de surf..... on y va.... pour les planches on attendra.... mais je crois qu'on a tous les deux salement accrochés..... et ce sport nécessite une pratique régulière (nos bras en savent quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).... donc..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon le facteur..... heu toujours pas..... mais ça prend du temps je crois, qqch. comme deux semaines..... et toi ????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon Joyeux Noël à toi en espérant que la carte t'arrivera avant jeudi..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ben si ça continue il va apporter un tomtom le facteur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la poste.... tu te met dans un paquet et tu t'envois chez moi.... seul inconvénient..... (aussi pour les gens qui ont décidé de penser à ma Chocolatoxicomanie en m'en envoyant du bon belge) c'est que il y a pas de boite.... le facteur jette le colis par dessus la barrière et cela reste au soleil jusqu'à ce que quelqu'un daigne rentrer...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 donc prévois un petit ventilo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le bonheur.... bon ben semaine prochaine, nouvel an à ValParaiso au bord du Pacifique encore..... et on me dit que les couleurs de Santiago sont ternes comparées à là-bas..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Joyeux Noël à toi aussi Tomtom

Et sinon je profite de mon tragada pour vous souhaitez à tous un joyeux Noël....


----------



## macelene (23 Décembre 2003)

Hola Phil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




contenta de lire toi.
La vida a veces es estupenda, que aprovechaïs de P......, 
aqui se siente la nieve proxima, el viento esta helado, pero es Navidad.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que passaîs féliz fiestas, con todo carino para todos ...
elena  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 otras fotos serian bienvenidas...; las ultimas lejan sitios para suenar...magnifico...


----------



## nato kino (23 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le facteur..... heu toujours pas..... mais ça prend du temps je crois, qqch. comme deux semaines..... et toi ?????


Ben toujours rien non-plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne m'en fait pas trop, ça arrivera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le père noël a donc troquer ses rennes pour un surf si je comprend bien ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Philito (24 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hola Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Elena,

Contento de compartirlo con vosotros, estais pocos interesados, pero creo que vale la pena...... (bueno si alguien puede pensar en llevar Biggie hasta aqui en plaza de querer pegarse con viejas enemigas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

No te preocupes, estoy aprovechando cada minuto que pasa aqui..... y mas fotos, cierto, estan de camino, ya una parte hecha !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hay que esperar un poquito..... la proxima seria sera urbano y despues de vuelto al mar...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Feliz navidad a ti tambien con cariño !!!!


----------



## Philito (24 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben toujours rien non-plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Oui mais il se demerde pas mal.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ca arrive !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les images, c'est  *ici*








Waaaooouuuuuuuuu.... superbe ces photos pleines de soleil et de chaleur !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci, Philipo et Joyeux Noël


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous en aviez révez (pour certains qui me demandent la suite en tout cas)..... je l'ai fait, cinquième série de photos......



Très belles photos, j'ai l'impression que tu t'appliques chaque fois plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux Noël.


----------



## Philito (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Waaaooouuuuuuuuu.... superbe ces photos pleines de soleil et de chaleur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci..... et de rien a la fois...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 content d avoir un nouveau visiteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très belles photos, j'ai l'impression que tu t'appliques chaque fois plus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Sieur Paul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et effectivement j essaie de manipuler correctement cette camera..... SONY Snapshot 32 DSC je crois.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais effectivement avec peu de lumiere (le soir ou en interieur) je la deteste..... elle fait un affreux rayon rouge pour la mise au point et par le temps que la photo est prise et que le flash s enclenche, la personne a automatiquement les yeux fermes, raghhhhhh (vous avez note la quasi absence de photos de nuit si ce n est le concert de Quique Neira !!!)

Sinon, c est vrai qu avec la lumiere qu il y a ici..... je ne me preoccupe pas trop des temps de pauses ni de l ouverture...... tout au minimum !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie, viens un peu plus pres avec ton EOS 300D, montre deux secondes..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et sinon Joyeux Noel a toi et Sylvia !!!! 

MP: Biggie, fini de chercher la merde et de parler de bites et de couilles, viens te relaxer ici, un chti mojito, una piña colada...... tu vas voir, effet fantastique assure


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2004)

¡Feliz Año Nuevo Philito!


----------



## Philito (2 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ¡Feliz Año Nuevo Philito!



Merci..... à toi de même..... finalement resté à Santiago.... allez si vous êtes sages, vous aurez peut-être des photos, jusque là..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 banzaï !!!!!!  

Bon j'arrête de fumer à partir d'aujourd'hui, là ça fait qu'un jour (ou donc quasi rien.....) et qu'est-ce que je bois comme thé depuis aujourd'hui.... allez faut pas craquer et lacher cela définitivement pour aller se consacrer au surf....


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2004)

hola Phil 

Bueno de primero   *Feliz ano nuevo, salud, amor y pesetas ................* 
Espero que vas a seguir con las fotos... No olvidas de poner una de ti, encima de la hola sobre la tabla de Surf !!!!!

Muchissimas cosas maravillosas para vosotros dos....
con carino  ...
No te olvodo par la direcion de mi amigo en Argentina... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hasta prontissimo .....


----------



## nato kino (2 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> hola Phil
> 
> Bueno de primero   *Feliz ano nuevo, salud, amor y pesetas ................*
> Espero que vas a seguir con las fotos... No olvidas de poner una de ti, encima de la hola sobre la tabla de Surf !!!!!
> ...



traduction sherlock.......

_Bon ano nouveau d'abord Heureux, de santé, amour et
pesetas................ J'espère que tu vais suivre avec les
photos... Tu n'oublies pas de mettre une de de toi, sur le bonjour sur
le tableau de Surf !!!!!

Muchissimas choses admirables pour vous deux.... avec carino...
Pas toi olvodo paire la direcion de mon ami en Argentine.._

Ben c'est presque aussi brouillon une fois traduit !!


----------



## Philito (2 Janvier 2004)

Hola Elena....

Feliz Ano a ti tambien.... Te deseo solo el mejor por este nuevo ano 2004 !!!! 

Por las fotos, va a venir.... poco a poco.... por el momento poco inspiracion fotografica.... pues poca fotos..... y de noche esta camara hace fotos de mierda.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pero vienen, no se si hay muchas de mi..... (tu tanpoco no olvidas por favor....)

Un besito por ti.... y hasta pronto....

Heu Nato, bon amusement !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has escuchado algo ya o no ????? (tu as écouté quelque chose ou pas déjà..... ????) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 al menos el de Amon tobin, no ?????


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Sherlock se drogue, maintenant j'en suis sûr !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_Ano heureux aussi.... Je te souhaite seulement le meilleur par ce
nouvel ano 2004 !!!! 
Par les photos, va venir.... peu à peu.... pour le moment peu
d'inspiration photographique.... donc peu de photos..... *et de nuit
cette chambre fait des photos d'excrément.... mais ils viennent, non
se s'il y a beaucoup de mon..... (ton tanpoco tu n'oublies pas s'il
vous plaît....*
Un besito par toi.... et jusqu'à tôt....
Heu Né, bon amusement !!!! 
Tu as écouté quelque chose déjà ou non ?? (ton as écouté quelque
chose ou pas déjà..... ????) au moins celui d'Amon tobin, non ??_


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est presque aussi brouillon une fois traduit !!



Sherlock, le seul traducteur qui respecte le style de l'auteur ?


----------



## Philito (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sherlock se drogue, maintenant j'en suis sûr !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va falloir que tu te mettes à l'espagnol mon vieux.... tu va pas t'en sortir ainsi je crois..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 allez feliz ano nuevo a ti tambien....


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir que tu te mettes à l'espagnol mon vieux.... tu va pas t'en sortir ainsi je crois.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moui... Ben c'est pas gagné !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me fais fort de mettre la traduc des échanges, pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas !!!!
> 
> Ferait un compte rendu à Nato, pas de soucis



T'es où macelene ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as pris un peu de retard dans les comptes rendus là...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Heu Nato, bon amusement !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vivi !! 
Assez surpris d'ailleurs par la qualité de son par rapport aux enregistrements studio... !! J'ai été bluffé. Manque plus que l'image


----------



## Philito (3 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vivi !!
> Assez surpris d'ailleurs par la qualité de son par rapport aux enregistrements studio... !! J'ai été bluffé. Manque plus que l'image



Bon tu m'as donné envie de le réécouter de nouveau.... en avant.... mais les albums ont quand même une meilleure qualité que ce live...... mais comme j te l'avais dit, je l'ai déjà vu trois fois et chaque fois un tuage...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Maintenant, ici, il me faut découvrir les bons endroits électroniques.... et c'es pas gagné..... c'est assez vite techno rentre dedans.... mais je continue à chercher !!!! N'oublie pas tout le reste, mais t'as pas mal d'heures de musique là-dessus je crois;...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bonne année 2004


----------



## alfred (3 Janvier 2004)

dis chilito, si tu as le mal du pays, que la pluie, le froid et la neige te manque, que tu rêve d'un ciel bien plombé, je t'ai fait une page de photo sur  bruxelles.
le mot de passe est tj: ibiza.

j'entrave que dalle à vos discussions en espagnol, j'ai juste vu "amon tobin". j'ai raté qq chôse? 

feliz ano nuevo a ti tambien 

(je triche, c'est du copié collé)


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> j'entrave que dalle à vos discussions en espagnol



Ah !! toi aussi hein ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2004)

Toi non plus...nato...


----------



## nato kino (3 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> dis chilito, si tu as le mal du pays, que la pluie, le froid et la neige te manque, que tu rêve d'un ciel bien plombé, je t'ai fait une page de photo sur  bruxelles.
> le mot de passe est tj: ibiza.



Très belles photos !!


----------



## Philito (4 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> dis chilito, si tu as le mal du pays, que la pluie, le froid et la neige te manque, que tu rêve d'un ciel bien plombé, je t'ai fait une page de photo sur  bruxelles.
> le mot de passe est tj: ibiza.
> 
> j'entrave que dalle à vos discussions en espagnol, j'ai juste vu "amon tobin". j'ai raté qq chôse?
> ...



Salut Marc...... ouawwww tes photos sont superbes..... mais je dois admettre qu'elles m'ont foutu un peu la flemme, la Belgique me manque certaines fois (et ces deux fêtes qui viennent de passer n'arrangent rien evidemment.....) mais bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je n'osais pas vraiment le demander et tu l'as fait naturellement, une série de photos de Belgique avec de la neige et ces beaux builidings bruxellois..... disons qu'ici l'art nouveau pas su vraiment percer, n'y être apprécié à sa juste valeur.... serait temps que je mette en ligne ma série de photo 6.... mais pas envie aujourdh'ui..... sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour les discussions en espagnol, tu peux faire comme Nato et utiliser Sherlock qui est toujours sous exta de sa soirée de Nouvel An..... mais sinon pas grand chose....

ce que tu as capté de Amon Tobin, on parle du LIVE que j'ai et que j'ai envoyé à Nato sur cd bourré avec toutes sortes d'autres raretés..... voilà.... toi tu avais eu droit à la bibliothèque entière par la force des choses.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Bonne année à toi fieu !!!!

Philou


----------



## nato kino (4 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour les discussions en espagnol, tu peux faire comme Nato et utiliser Sherlock qui est toujours sous exta de sa soirée de Nouvel An..... mais sinon pas grand chose....



On sera pas trop de deux pour déchiffrer les gargouillis de Sherlock...


----------



## alfred (4 Janvier 2004)

merci à nato et toi phil, content que mes photos te plaisent.
j'en rajouterai d'autres de temps en temps. 
amon tobin, ninja tunes, ça a du succès là bas? tu connais  playgroup?

et maintenant que tu es au chili comment je vais les trouver les essentiel mix hein? (note, j'ai bien une idée).

et toi aussi bonne année, oufti.


----------



## Philito (4 Janvier 2004)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> j'en rajouterai d'autres de temps en temps.
> amon tobin, ninja tunes, ça a du succès là bas? tu connais  playgroup?
> 
> et maintenant que tu es au chili comment je vais les trouver les essentiel mix hein? (note, j'ai bien une idée).
> ...



Heu pour Ninja Tune, encore rien vu par ici...... pas une goutte.... il y a bien quelques trucs qui passent dans les pubs comme en Belgique, toute la daube commerciale sur MCM et MTV toute la journée...... et les bons trucs que je connais mais que la majorité ne connais pas, que l'on passe discretement dans les pubs et les annonces d'émissions.... tu vois le genre..... 

Sinon ici ce qui marche pour l'instant c'est operacion triumpho..... la star ac' nationale d'ici..... 

Alors pour Playgroup connais pas..... mais je vais écouter de ce pas.... mais le 56k n'est pas glorieux ici..... allez pour toi.... si t'as toujours mon disque dur, cherche Jimmy Tenor dessus..... e cherche ses clips sur le web, une vrai tuerie....

Heu pour les essential mix, la référence reste les serveurs hotline pour moi.... une fois que tu as trouvé un serveur qui en possède, d'habitude ils suivent..... Sinon écouter vraiment l'émission sur radio 1 de BBC le samedi de 2 à 4 heures du mat.... et l'enregistrement de la semaine reste disponible pendant la semaine sur le site et l'enregistrer avec wire tap.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/dance/essentialmix/index.shtml pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez @+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Janvier 2004)

non Philito, tu n'es pas seul en Amérique du Sud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la preuve


----------



## Philito (6 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> non Philito, tu n'es pas seul en Amérique du Sud
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben passe pas souvent ton copain..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais vu qu on aimerait passer par Buenos Aires de toute facon et que je sens bien qu on (en tout cas moi) va etre oblige de le faire....... (a cause des papiers et entre payer pour trois mois supplementaires ou visiter Buenos Aires 4 jours pour le meme prix ya pas photo mais que je vous en posterais quand meme......) des que je le vois je te fais signe....... et t es prie de revenir au mao style et fissa mon vieux, il me semble que 2004 te permet beaucoup tout d un coup......


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

page deux, quelle decheance..... on se casse sur un coup de tete pour faire du surf..... on rentre le boss n est meme pas fache mais demande de vous accompagner la prochaine fois, donc de ne plus appeller de la plage pourdire qu on ne vient pas bosser mais de santiago avant de partir.... so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais votre thread est en page deux...... n importe koimsme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous ne le meritez pas mais 

http://homepage.mac.com/philitoz/PhotoAlbum6.html 

cyou soon all, allez phil au boulot


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> page deux, quelle decheance..... on se casse sur un coup de tete pour faire du surf..... on rentre le boss n est meme pas fache mais demande de vous accompagner la prochaine fois, donc de ne plus appeller de la plage pourdire qu on ne vient pas bosser mais de santiago avant de partir.... so nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh l'aut' hé !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ça se barre faire du surf et en plus on se fait engueuler ? Non mais je rêve...


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oh l'aut' hé !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis tu t es ecoute des trucs dis moi toi.... sinon de ce cote-ci toujours rien..... ???????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ik wacht.....


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Dis tu t es ecoute des trucs dis moi toi.... sinon de ce cote-ci toujours rien..... ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mince !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est toujours pas arrivé ?


----------



## macelene (9 Janvier 2004)

Hola Phil y Ninita  !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Bueno , las fotos , no te cuento lo que me passa por la cabeza...Irme subito en este rincon desierto ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Noto que este dias del ano 2004, empieza de c......., 
Aqui la vida sigue, la gente del bar, esta un poco con el cerebro reblendecido !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pero todo va bien ....






 hasta prontissimo, besos a vosotros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Traduc simultanée pour Nato : Hola Phil y Ninita, Bon les fotos, te raconte pas ce que ça donne dans ma tête, prendre la poudre d'escampette, dans ce coin de désert. Je remarque que l' Année 2004 débute fort ... (pas possible de traduire les pointillés ..). Ici la vie suit son cours, les gens du bar, ben, ... ont un peu le cerveau lent. Mais tous va bien. Et patati patata, formule de politesse...._


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

Ils garent vraiment leurs voitures n'importe où les chiliens !!


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Putain la couleur du ciel... !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et c est tout le temps comme ca, et on me dit que si je veux de la pluie va falloir que j aille dans le sud, sinon a Santiago y en aura pas avant juin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heu Rob, tant que tu es la, ya toujours deux pages a tapoter que j ai ici, je leurdis de rentrer ou elles peuvent rester dis .....??????


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Mince !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non, en plus a chaque fois que je rentre y adu courrier par terre dans la cour, mais eulement de la pubs ou des factures...... resultat: Ik wacht...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ca vient je m inquietes pas.....


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand tu veux, oui ca demarre fort...... heu sinon, c est pas si desert que ca, la derniere photos avec les termes sont derriere nous, etc est bourre de gens et de voitures..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 desole de casser la photo ainsi, en fait c etait la voiture la plus eloignee des thermes et ca donne une chouette photo je trouve.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon la petite (la chica) veut soit faire du parapente ou du rafting..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et moi continuer a surfer, on y retourne pas ce w-eci mais le suivant car il y a une competition..... le rafting ca va pas tarder, le parapente en fait les assurances coutent une fortune...... elle veut pas entendre parler de biplace ni rien, elle veut le cours complet et y aller seule.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon por el bar, tienes razon, pero no hay nada que hacer, solo esperar que se despertan.....


----------



## nato kino (9 Janvier 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> non, en plus a chaque fois que je rentre y adu courrier par terre dans la cour, mais eulement de la pubs ou des factures...... resultat: Ik wacht......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça commence quand même à faire long...


----------



## Philito (9 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence quand même à faire long...



c est lent en effet..... ptet aujourd hui, ptet demain, faut pas etre presse en habitant ici non plus....


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Janvier 2004)

Superbes photos, merci Phil.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Janvier 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hola Phil y Ninita  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as remarqué aussi, c'est un peu triste ce début d'année dans le bar.


Je ne peux m'empecher de la remettre, cette photo est superbe. J'vais finir par prendre un billet en direction du soleil et du sauvage.


----------



## Silvia (10 Janvier 2004)

Salut Philito
Pour commencer je te souhaite une très bonne année ainsi qu'à Ninita (mieux vaut tard que jamais).
Je viens de voir tes photos et que dire de plus que Magnifique, Superbe.
Merci et continu de nous faire rêver et voyager.


----------



## Philito (12 Janvier 2004)

jean-Imarc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux m'empecher de la remettre, cette photo est superbe. J'vais finir par prendre un billet en direction du soleil et du sauvage.











ma préférée reste celle avec la boxe qui est un petit club à côté de chez moi..... 




			
				Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Salut Philito
> Pour commencer je te souhaite une très bonne année ainsi qu'à Ninita (mieux vaut tard que jamais).
> Je viens de voir tes photos et que dire de plus que Magnifique, Superbe.
> Merci et continu de nous faire rêver et voyager.











 coucou Sylvia....

Heu, bon je vais devoir charger toutes les séries de photo car le compte .mac me dit qu'il me reste 4 jours avant qu'il arrête..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (en 56k.... et parce que j'aurais la flemme de réécrire quoi que ce soit comme commentaire......)


----------



## tomtom (12 Janvier 2004)

*Nouveau record d'embrassades massives au Chili *






_SANTIAGO (Reuters) - Près de 9.000 Chiliennes et Chiliens ont établi dimanche un nouveau record du nombre de personnes échangeant simultanément un baiser.

Au total, 8.890 personnes se sont embrassées au même moment pendant au moins dix secondes, dans une rue de la capitale chilienne fermée à la circulation, lors d'un événement organisé par deux photographes chiliens réputés.

Avec plus de 4.400 couples, les Chiliens ont largement battu le précédent record mentionné au livre Guinness et établi en février 2000 par 1.588 couples à Sarnia, dans la province de l'Ontario, au Canada._



Z'avez participé ?


----------



## Philito (12 Janvier 2004)

He, he salut Tomtom.....

Heu on a participe, mais je crois pas qu on etait au bon endroit.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tiens je savais meme pas que ca avait lieu, sinon on etait a la campagne dimanche a boire du vin et vu la chaleur ca monte vite a la tete el Gato negro.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon ici c est surtout les tremblements de terre qui sont impressionants..... il y en a tout le temps, j arrive a les sentir maintenant la plupart du temps.....  Merci de penser a moi pour la photo, au moins tu me l aura appris....


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2004)

¿hola philito, de las noticias?

Sherlock parle bien espagnol?


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ¿hola philito, de las noticias?
> 
> Sherlock parle bien espagnol?








 WebOliver de nous faire revenir Philito des contrées obscures...
Suis certaine qu'il viendra nous saluer..

Hola, Philito, es tiempo de dar un poco de noticias..... La gente se pregunta de lo que passa contigo....






 Puerde ser, perdido en una tabla de Surf !!!!

Bueno vuelve rapido..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




con cariño elena


----------



## Philito (12 Février 2004)

Todo bien, dos semanas y nos vamos de Santiago.... en Pichilemu ! Mucho que preparar..... 

Y si no paso, es que es muy pesado esos tiempos por aka... y hay tanta otras cosas.... hoy me han puesto banda ancha al trabajo, por eso va a ser mas facil de communicar por la red...

Hasta pronto !


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2004)

Merci sherlock !!! 



> Tout bien, deux semaines et nous nous allons Santiago.... en Pichilemu
> ! Beaucoup que préparer.....
> 
> Et si non pas, est qu'est très lourd ces temps par aka... et il y a
> ...



_Ben quoi ! J'ai pris allemand première langue ! _





On va te revoir plus souvent alors !!!


----------



## nato kino (12 Février 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _Ben quoi ! J'ai pris allemand première langue ! _



Moi, j'ai fait _latin_ mais j'étais pas bon... Mais alors pas bon du tout du tout !!


----------

